# Interest check, East Coast Gathering ECG



## mano (Apr 7, 2014)

How much interest this year for an early June ECG just outside of Philadelphia?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm certainly interested


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm interested.


----------



## Fran Rendina (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 7, 2014)

Is some of the Carolina nuts want to make the trek I'd be into going Panda/knerd, what do you say?


----------



## Reede (Apr 7, 2014)

I couldn't make the Pa gathering, but would definitely be interested in a reprise of the NC gathering from last year.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 7, 2014)

Interested


----------



## Seth (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in. I'll ask Abby.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing more details. Some of my availability will depend on the specific date, but I'm hoping things will work out.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 7, 2014)

In.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 7, 2014)

Depends on date, but would love to.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't say I'm in, but I am very interested!


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty long drive for me, but I'd be interested in the details!


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 9, 2014)

Depending on the date and time, I would love to visit you again. Had a great time there last year.


----------

